# Kindle and Audible archive question (how to remove some books)



## carl_h (Sep 8, 2010)

Does anyone know how to delete Audible books from the archives?  I linked my Audible and Amazon accounts and all of my Audible purchases now show up in the archives, which is fine except that some of those include notices, excerpts, and other things that aren't books plus some books that I just don't want to listen to again.  I can't figure out how to remove them from the Kindle archives or from the Audible online library.  Any help will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## arshield (Nov 17, 2008)

Can't.  It is basically a record of everything you purchased.  I have been adding people on my kindle account.  Then I joined my audible and my kindle login, so my 500 book kindle library and my 500 book audible library are now together.  Gave my mom a kindle and put her him my account for her birthday.  There were a few titles that I thought inappropriate for my mom. 

So I emailed Audible.  The response was that they don' remove book from your library.  But since I was such a good customer they would remove 5.  That got rid of the worst offenders.  But I would like to remove a bunch more.  Not that they are bad, but I wanted to listen to them once.  On audible I have a bunch of presidental inauguration addresses.  I really don't want 20 inauguration addresses clogging up my library.  There are other short author interviews, etc.  

Amazon allows permanent deletion.  So I would guess Audible will add it eventually.  It is one of those problems companies don't think about until some of their users have a gazillion files.


----------



## carl_h (Sep 8, 2010)

Thanks for that info.  It was kind of what I was expecting to hear, unfortunately.  I knew I could delete from the Kindle list (Amazon).  Thanks again.


----------

